# uphill and downhill



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Same you would normally use as far as stance. The important thing is to keep your upper body the same and do all of your elevation adjustments by bending at the waist.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Wear some good boots so you can "dig" yourself a shelf for your feet. Use rocks or other available items to get your feet as close to level as possible, that way you can keep your weight as evenly distributed as possible.

Downhillers I usually open up my stance a little to keep the weight discrepency to a minimum. For up hill shots I spread my feet out more because I feel like I'm gonna fall down the hill if I don't.


----------



## pestilli (Feb 18, 2006)

*It's all in the Hips!*



hawaiian-archer said:


> Just wondering, what are the recomened stances for shooting uphill and downhill?[/QUOTE|
> 
> Any stance that allows you to slide your hips back and forth - allowing your upper body to stay relatively the same. I prefer close stance on hills because it's easer to find a shelf to stand on ...and it allows you to shift the hips to keep your anchor the same as on flat land.
> 
> ...


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Stance*

I agree with Mike, that it is in the hips for more control.


----------

